# [SOLVED] Limited connection when using router?



## Virienna (Jun 19, 2013)

I recently purchased a Belkin router (model F9K1103v1) and connected it to my cable modem (ISP is SuddenLink), but it says it's limited and Unidentified network - no Internet access. When I troubleshoot it says "Ethernet" doesn't have a valid IP configuration, and I am not sure what that means. Sometimes when I troubleshoot it also says there is a "Problem with wireless adapter or access point," but sometimes it doesn't. Also, the IPv4 and IPv6 connectivity say there is no network access for both Ethernet and Wifi, which has a limited connection as well. When I don't have the router connected to my modem the Internet works fine. The light on the router is solid amber, and according to the manual I found online it should be solid blue when working. Any ideas on what is wrong and how to fix it would be much appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Limited connection when using router?*

whats the make and model of the modem

connect a PC to the modem and post the ipconfig /all - see below

it may be a MAC address issue - if the ISP uses a MAC address process 

do a complete powercycle - see below

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD* 

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes,
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Virienna (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Limited connection when using router?*

The modem is a Motorola SURFboard, model SB5101.
Also, I am using a laptop, not sure if that makes any difference.

Here are the results of the ipconfig /all, with the router and modem and laptop all connected.


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Tanya
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 12-16-D8-49-B2-E3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 38-EA-A7-DD-EE-0C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f158:f35b:c26c:a383%14(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.163.131(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 372828839
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-53-AF-99-38-EA-A7-DD-EE-0C
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-16-D8-49-B2-E3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E5463352-6B0C-4F1A-9960-6126C38FC964}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Limited connection when using router?*

can we see as requested please


> *connect a PC to the modem* and post the ipconfig /all


leave the router out of the setup 
and do a powercycle 

thanks


----------



## Virienna (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Limited connection when using router?*

I did a powercycle and had the same problems.
Here it is with just the modem connected.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Tanya
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 12-16-D8-49-B2-E3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 38-EA-A7-DD-EE-0C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f158:f35b:c26c:a383%14(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 24.121.93.62(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, June 19, 2013 2:37:57 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, June 20, 2013 2:37:57 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.121.93.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.30.255.7
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 372828839
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-53-AF-99-38-EA-A7-DD-EE-0C
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.180.42.68
208.180.42.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-16-D8-49-B2-E3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:1879:5d3e::1879:5d3e(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.180.42.68
208.180.42.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:1856:3469:e786:a2c1(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1856:3469:e786:a2c1%17(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E5463352-6B0C-4F1A-9960-6126C38FC964}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Limited connection when using router?*

thats a good modem IP - theres a possibility it would also be a router that was casuign the issue 

how is the router WAN configuration page configured

is it set to dynamic IP ?

maybe show some screen shots of the pages - DO not post the passwords or email address info if present 

To post a screen shot of the active window.
*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
How to use the Windows Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Limited connection when using router?*

Your modem test shows your laptop is working correctly. Its your router not providing a dhcp server ip that is the problem.

This is usually the sign of a defective router.

First step is to set the router back to factory defaults. There is usually a small hole you press with a straightened paperclip and power up. Once all lights are flashing let go of the button. 

See if you get a dhcp ip from the router.


----------



## Virienna (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Limited connection when using router?*

The problem is the router; I called someone with the modem company and with the router set up he also seemed to think it was the router being defective. I bought it used, so that's not much of a surprise. I can't even get to the router's WAN configuration page.
There doesn't seem to be any small holes aside from the little red reset button, which I've tried before to no success.
I'll have to buy a new router. Thanks to both of you for your help.


----------

